# Any advice, would be great.



## mitchymoo (May 8, 2011)

Hello, does anyone know where the cheapest place is to rent long term on Rhoes island?? were looking to move, and live out there permanatley,. I have only just started researching the idea. We love Rhodes so much, and want our children to grow up without fear. I really dont know where to start. Ive heard that working there is very hard. Any advice???


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello we are retired & live in the village of Kalithies on Rhodes
I am sorry to shatter your dream.
In the past few months 5 familes have returned to the UK from the village.Finding & keeping work even for Greeks is very hard. Even Low paid jobs are being taken by Africans & Albanians.
You say you want your children to grow up without fear.Are they still of school age ? 
Education in Greece is very expensive. Plus many children from the villages have to travel to Rhodes town for school.Travel costs are another expence.
So unless you are like us & retired,anywhere in Greece is a no no


----------



## mitchymoo (May 8, 2011)

tpebop said:


> Hello we are retired & live in the village of Kalithies on Rhodes
> I am sorry to shatter your dream.
> In the past few months 5 familes have returned to the UK from the village.Finding & keeping work even for Greeks is very hard. Even Low paid jobs are being taken by Africans & Albanians.
> You say you want your children to grow up without fear.Are they still of school age ?
> ...


Thankyou so much for your advice. Maybe one day we will win the lottery. And yes they are school age. We love Rhodes so much. We go there every year on holiday. You are lucky, and one day when we are retierd im sure we will live there.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

mitchymoo said:


> Thankyou so much for your advice. Maybe one day we will win the lottery. And yes they are school age. We love Rhodes so much. We go there every year on holiday. You are lucky, and one day when we are retierd im sure we will live there.


............

and if you want ANY chance of getting a job - say when the market eventually picks up, learn Greek or you wont stand a bloody chance........

Youll have to wait for me to win the lottery before you can!!!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Going on a holiday to greese is the only option for me
hope this market picks up soon

good luck


----------



## Chloerose (May 16, 2011)

We have lived and worked on the island for 7 years and are going back to the UK after this season. The prices have risen so much it is crippling us. The wages have not gone up in 3 years even though there is a law against it but if you complain they will get an african or Albanian to do it for less and not pay the taxes or IKA............stinks.


----------

